# tips for marketing t-shirts to local college students?



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I am licensed with a local Big 12 school, and would like to market a selction of shirts, hoodies, and so on online. What is the best way to get the local crowd to your website? If the website proves to be successful I would eventually like to move this to a storefront, but he I better not get ahead of myself.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Local College T-Shirts*

Have you thought about getting your website link put up on the schools website? I would try going to games, school events, etc. It's all about word of mouth!


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Local College T-Shirts*

I would also check into advertising in the school newspapers.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Local College T-Shirts*

Once football season rolls around I am thinking tailgating/selling will be a really good way to get the word out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Local College T-Shirts*

I would suggest sponsoring events (like a small concert, party at a bar, etc) that is all about driving people to your website.

If those colleges have days where they have vendors on campus (like a family day or a picnic day), you should jump on that as well.

Maybe hire some of the college kids to work for you as a sales rep. By talking directly to the college kids themselves, they may be able to tell you the best way to "reach" them. Maybe you could find someone majoring in marketing and hire them as an intern.


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Local College T-Shirts*

get a bunch of small buttons printed and give them away with a bottle of water at sporting events. Plus just show up and wear your best stuff that makes people ask "Where'd you get that" and give out business cards


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Local College T-Shirts*

We use to print a lot of schools for a licensed customer. Who sold them through The local shops in that Schools town and Bookstores. During playoffs he would fly or drive to the College and sell in the dorms and frat houses. He did quit well.


----------



## victorology (Jun 7, 2008)

I would try checking out the forum for your team. Perhaps you can leave a link in your signature? Maybe the forum sells sponsorships?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

give out a few free shirts to some hott girls/guys...... maybe the cheer leaders too..... since everyone wants to look cool at frat parties........ get a few student reps and hook them up with free gear....

b


----------



## whale343 (Dec 15, 2007)

A lot of online marketing too... do what you can to get your links placed on local company's websites (like the pizza places, bars, fraternities, any sites that have to do with your campus)... 

And create a Facebook and MySpace page for your store (free.)


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

make some inexpensive banners with nothing but the website on them. Plant in conspicuous places like around stoplight areas. Also, flood bulletin boards in local college bars. Something unique though that would draw attention. 

Sometimes I will look up a website simply out of curiosity.


----------

